# Dr. Pepper/Habanero Beef Jerky



## ForensicBBQ (Mar 21, 2021)

Took Susie's recipe at heygrillhey - switched the jalapeño with habanero - tripled it up and dusted it with pepper - since I like a peppered jerky.

Turned out amazing.  

Smoker: RecTeq Bull - 180 degrees for about 2 hours
Cut: Eye Round, butcher sliced at 1/8"
Recipe Credit: heygrillhey.com


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2021)

mmm i love jerky and that looks so good!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2021)

FBBQ, Awesome looking jerky!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes sir, nice looking batch.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 11, 2021)

I like how you changed up the Jalapeno's for the Habanero's  I like that recipe will try with those should add a nice amount of heat.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2021)

I agree with CM . Looks fantastic .


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh man, I could eat my body weight in jerky. And I'm a big boy. 
Jim


----------



## JCAP (Dec 11, 2021)

Love some good jerky. And heygrillhey is a great place. Nice job.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

Man those look tasty! Really nice work! I personally am a bit of a wuss when it comes to Habaneros, but as I get older Ive noticed I can eat more on the higher end of the Scoville!


----------

